# Caterers! Do you add gratuity?



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

Is it common practice to add 18% gratuity on top of the per head cost quote?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Ummm, no.


----------



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

halb said:


> Ummm, no.


Thanks


----------

